# Xcode not building new code



## supanatral (Nov 29, 2007)

When I first installed Xcode, I just put one line of code to say hello world just to see that it worked but now whenever I hit build or build and go, all it shows is hello world. I will admit that this is probably something I'm not doing because i don't know too much about Xcode but I'm wondering if any of you know what I'm doing wrong.

P.S. I'm programming in Java


----------



## Iritscen (Dec 5, 2007)

All I can think of is to try Clean All Targets.


----------

